# LGB Vanderbilt tender



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Could someone who has one of the LGB Vanderbilt tenders please give me the overall dimensions? Width, overall height and body lenght excluding couplers,just body. I have a poject in mind and would like to use this tender if possible.


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Paul, 

I have a couple of the small LGB VT's that come with the Mogul. Is this the size your looking for? 

Michael


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Michael,
That is the one.


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Paul, 

All right then I'll have to get one of them out of the box. send me your email and I'll take some pictures and provide some measurements. 

Michael


----------

